# Why Nubian/Pygmy and not Nubian/Boar for dual purpose?



## tberggren

I was just wondering why the Nubian/Pygmy cross seems to be the more highly recommended crossing for a dual purpose as opposed to the Nubian/Boar.
Does one have a greater meat to bone ratio?

Please share your thoughts.

Theresa


----------



## tberggren

Anyone?


----------



## MissMM

I'm certainly no expert, but have read a lot on this topic thinking to expand into other breeds myself. I think it has more to do with size and milk quality: the nubian/pygmy = kinder = is more suited to smaller farms/homesteads and has a higher finished meat ratio, and the milk is better. As a smaller breed, they've certainly got to be easier to handle/milk, eat less and they are easy keepers. Any goat can potentially be a meat goat, but for best results for a dual-purpose breed, the nubian/pygmy = kinder gives more 'bang for the buck."


----------



## needs to know more

I don't know why the Nubian/Pygmy cross would be more recomended, or if the meat to bone ratio would be different. You would just end up with a smaller goat, to me smaller goat means less meat. Most of my herd is made up of Nubian/Boer crosses. I don't use the meat myself. Nor do I milk my goats, except when I have to. But have been happy with the growth weight of the cross, and the amount of milk the does produce. 

If you do go with a Nubian/Pygmy cross, make sure the buck is the Pygmy. Always breed a larger doe to the smaller buck. I would have no problems recomending a Nubian/Boer cross as a dual purpose bred.

That's my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Shelly

I would say because boer goat are relative new here in the U.S. I believe first import around late 1990's (if I'm wrong please post right time) and pygmys have been here long import around the 40/50's. Shelly


----------



## Duchesse

According to the history of the Kinder, this cross resulted by accident, when the Nubian buck died :angel: the Pygmy buck said, :leap: "I'll do it!" 

:ROFL:


----------



## Shelly

:slapfloor:


----------



## enjoytheride

Some of the best Boer crosses for meat seem to be a bit of Nubian with the Boer. Large size early. But I don't think that Boers have the best udders for milking -sometimes there is a lot of teats hanging out there. Also maybe pygmies keep in milk longer? My Boers have dried up pretty fast.


----------



## prairiewolf

needs to know more said:


> I would have no problems recomending a Nubian/Boer cross as a dual purpose bred.
> 
> That's my 2 cents!!!


I also have a few Boer/Nubian crosses in my herd and I have been very happy with them and couldn't agree more. This year we will get some 75% Boer 25% Nubian kids and I can't wait to see how they grow out I have heard a lot of good things about the 75/25 cross for market wethers and commercial does.


----------



## StaceyRosado

enjoytheride said:


> Some of the best Boer crosses for meat seem to be a bit of Nubian with the Boer. Large size early. But I don't think that Boers have the best udders for milking -sometimes there is a lot of teats hanging out there. Also maybe pygmies keep in milk longer? My Boers have dried up pretty fast.


that is what I was thinking to...... but I wouldn't know as I don't have any of either breed


----------



## nancy d

My Boer Nubian crosses would do very well... but no experience with Pygmies.
The Boer moms have plenty milk for their babies...they dry up fine after weaning, which they have not seem to do on their own. 
As for all the teats...originally SA Boers came mostly 4 teated and is actually preferred there as long as they are working & seperate ..more room at the table for multiples.
I find that Boer teats are not large enough to handle comfortably for humans...just my experience with them.


----------



## sparks879

my guess too would be the smaller size of the kinder. they are easy to handle and cheaper to feed. they dont grow as fast as a boer but they give just as much milk as a full sized dairy goat and then have a higher butterfat.
I actually know Pat Showalter, they lady that first bred the kinder. she lives about an hour away from me in snohomish. We took a field trip to her farm one year in the 4-h club. it was a lot of fun to talk to her about the breed. of course by then she had no nubians and very few pygmys left. the kinder has overtaken everything on her farm. and the babies are so very cute.
beth


----------

